# Oil leaks, again



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

After my last oil change in November, I noticed a fairly heavy smell of oil smoke. I figured the tech had, as per usual, dribbled on the exhaust manifold heat shield. It lessened over the next few days, but never entirely went away.

Since the temps in Phoenix have been ridiculously low the past couple of weeks, the smell is getting worse. I went poking around under the hood and found a leak under the oil filter cover, pooling down on some kind of fitting. I wiped it off and it came right back the next time I started the engine. So I went back to Freeway Chevy, where the last oil change was done, and told the SA what was going on.

He said that they'd gotten a shipment of oil filter cartridges with defective O-rings back in November, and I must have gotten one. All the Cruzen and Malibus that they'd done oil changes on in November and December were coming back with leaks in exactly the same area. He was emphatic that it's not the techs' fault, that they were all very thoroughly trained and checked out and that in every single case the cracked O-ring was at fault. OK, sez I, replace it and and clean the engine. He did and I went on my way.

Still accompanied by the delicious aroma of fried hydrocarbons.

When I got home, I popped the hood. Whitish, oil-smelling smoke wafted up from an unidentifiable source at the front of the engine bay for about five minutes after shutting down. There's no oil on the filter housing and I don't see any schmutz on the underside of the engine. I can only hope there's just a small spot of oil hidden somewhere that will burn off; I'll be doing a longish drive later tonight, when traffic is light and I'm not stinking up the highway for drivers behind me. If Penny is still smoking in the morning... it's gonna be ugly at the dealership.

ETA: some 70 miles of highway later and the smell is fading, but not gone entirely. Don't have time to go back to the dealer in the morning as I have to see the doc (my bp is through the frackin' roof this week, can't imagine why...).


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh man. Reminds me of our old Camry and old Volvo. Both had a leak from the valve cover gaskets that was intoxicating any time you were idling at a light. PITA to fix, but there was another 1.8 here that had that problem. 

Take the car by a car wash and spray down the front of the engine real well. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

coinneach said:


> After my last oil change in November, I noticed a fairly heavy smell of oil smoke. I figured the tech had, as per usual, dribbled on the exhaust manifold heat shield. It lessened over the next few days, but never entirely went away.
> 
> Since the temps in Phoenix have been ridiculously low the past couple of weeks, the smell is getting worse. I went poking around under the hood and found a leak under the oil filter cover, pooling down on some kind of fitting. I wiped it off and it came right back the next time I started the engine. So I went back to Freeway Chevy, where the last oil change was done, and told the SA what was going on.
> 
> ...




coinneach,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are having with your Cruze. I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions or would like my assistance please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Stacy, I took Penny through an undercarriage wash and the oil smell is gone. Thanks for checking up.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

coinneach said:


> Stacy, I took Penny through an undercarriage wash and the oil smell is gone. Thanks for checking up.




coinneach,
Thank you for the update. I am happy to hear that the oil smell is gone. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## markcanderwich (Jan 31, 2013)

I also had same prob with my car.. thanks all for ur reply it would help me..!!!


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

bringing this back from the dead. I have the exact same prob. Its at Nurse Chevy in Whitby now getting checked out. The rep called me back saying seized water pump (2nd one btw) did not mention about the same oil leak as mentioned in this post yet. Im hoping this 2nd trip with this issue (first problem was the oil filter housing leaking) with the lines gets resolved. I have been pretty patient with gm and have bought 2 previous cars brand new with no problems. This is so far the worst purchase I am going thru. GM does not realize the damage that I have to pay to my landlords interlocking driveway cause of my constant oil leaks...........Pretty frustrating since GM has boasted so much about this car and its 1 million km around the world and blah blah BS!.....I think I rather go back to my Cobalt.......


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

too add to previous post. They have called me back stating it will cost well over 250 to replace the oil cooling lines.,........I DONT THINK SO GM......its a pre-existing problem that you are well aware of......I do have to mention the rep helped me out quite a bit to the point where i have to pay 113 out of my pocket...so not so bad but still BS


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

MINI 3NI, 

I am sorry to hear you are having this concern. Have you had the chance to reach out to GM of Canada yet? They can be reached at 800-263-3777. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## AlainSDL (Jun 13, 2013)

Hey MINI 3NI, I'm in the Whitby area. How do you like Nurse for service? I got my Cruze from Roy Nichols and have free oil changes for the next 3 years but probably won't go there after that's over. Looking for somewhere more convenient.


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> MINI 3NI,
> 
> I am sorry to hear you are having this concern. Have you had the chance to reach out to GM of Canada yet? They can be reached at 800-263-3777.
> 
> ...




Very handy number Tiffany. Thank you very much. Out of all my vehicles owned (7 in total. All of which are gm cars) this is by far what I consider to be a Lemon! 



AlainSDL. - The only rep. I would deal with in that place is Cameron. The rest of them find some way to get every penny out of you.......

You are lucky you even got oil changes. I got squat from them.

My brother bought a Lancer next door to them (base model I might add) and he got 5 free oil changes and unlimited car washes for a year


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

MINI 3NI,

We’re glad that the GM of Canada number could be of some assistance. We hope that everything works out for your vehicle!

Kristen A. (Assisting Erica)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

